# 46-0-0 Urea. How much to use. Need help Asap!!



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

How much would I need to use for 8k sq ft. I have a 50lbs bag. Its 46% nitrogen. Need help asap.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

How much nitrogen are you trying to apply per 1000FT?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

46% x 1lb = .46lbs nitrogen applied for every 1lb of product and you need 1lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft.

4lbs of product for 1000 sq ft x 8 = 32lbs


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

for 8000sqft coverage: 8.7lbs for .5# 1000; 13lbs for .75# 1000; 17.4lbs for 1# 1000; 26.1lbs for 1.5# 1000


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

DC3 said:


> for 8000sqft coverage: 8.7lbs for .5# 1000; 13lbs for .75# 1000; 17.4lbs for 1# 1000; 26.1lbs for 1.5# 1000


 :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

erdons said:


> 46% x 1lb = .46lbs nitrogen applied for every 1lb of product and you need 1lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft.
> 
> 4lbs of product for 1000 sq ft x 8 = 32lbs


Assuming you want one pound of N per thousand square feet, 
2.17lb of product for 1000 sq ft x 8 = 17.39lb off urea fert spread evenly over the entire 8000sqft lawn.


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

I do the apply before rain method and since it's a fast release type I use half the desired monthly, twice a month.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Just look at the hole in the bottom of the spreader when the stopper is open and see if the hole looks like a good size. If you think it looks good then go for it and start throwing it down.

I am serious...

If your worried and do not like my method then you should use @DC3 supplied math.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > 46% x 1lb = .46lbs nitrogen applied for every 1lb of product and you need 1lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft.
> ...


Ah doing math in my head while holding a crying baby, yes my estimate should have been around 16lbs not 32. I hope I didn't burn his lawn. 😂 😱


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> if the hole looks like a good size.


I prefer your method anyway. My neighbors think I'm nuts, but I always say if @wardconnor can pull it off... Why can't I!?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

erdons said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > erdons said:
> ...


Right there with you on the screaming baby.

Doubt it would be burned. Bermuda loves nitrogen.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have seen Bermuda take 1.5-2 lb N applications. Just feel sorry for the guy that has to mow it a week after such an application.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Just look at the hole in the bottom of the spreader when the stopper is open and see if the hole looks like a good size. If you think it looks good then go for it and start throwing it down.
> 
> I am serious...
> 
> ...


I typically it this way as well.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I have seen Bermuda take 1.5-2 lb N applications. Just feel sorry for the guy that has to mow it a week after such an application.


Years ago, my well meaning father-in-law put urea on my lawn while I was working and going to school and just didn't have the time. He firmly believed in the "more is better" theory. I'm certain he never did a fertilizer calculation in his life. He was a pipe fitter, not a mathematician! He put about 25 lbs on about 5000 ft. That's a little more than 2.5 lbs. N/k. He watered it in. I'm certain he thought he was helping, but I mowed and mowed and mowed. He's been dead for a number of years, but he had a pretty lawn.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

erdons said:


> 46% x 1lb = .46lbs nitrogen applied for every 1lb of product and you need 1lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft.
> 
> 4lbs of product for 1000 sq ft x 8 = 32lbs


Thanks. For some reason I am not getting notifications on response from this post.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

DC3 said:


> for 8000sqft coverage: 8.7lbs for .5# 1000; 13lbs for .75# 1000; 17.4lbs for 1# 1000; 26.1lbs for 1.5# 1000


? You lost me on this one


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I have seen Bermuda take 1.5-2 lb N applications. Just feel sorry for the guy that has to mow it a week after such an application.


I was aiming for 2lbs per 1000. My back yard has alot of bare spots and I'm trying to get it to spread. I also have a sprinkler system so I dont mind running the sprinklers.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen Bermuda take 1.5-2 lb N applications. Just feel sorry for the guy that has to mow it a week after such an application.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> DC3 said:
> 
> 
> > for 8000sqft coverage: 8.7lbs for .5# 1000; 13lbs for .75# 1000; 17.4lbs for 1# 1000; 26.1lbs for 1.5# 1000
> ...


These rates were pounds of urea fert to give you X pounds of nitrogen per 1,000 sqft.

If you want 1/2LB N per 1,000 sqft, then spread 8.7lb over the entire 8000sqft area. If you want 1.5LB of N per 1,000 sqft, spread 26.1 of fert over the 8000sqft area.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> DC3 said:
> 
> 
> > for 8000sqft coverage: 8.7lbs for .5# 1000; 13lbs for .75# 1000; 17.4lbs for 1# 1000; 26.1lbs for 1.5# 1000
> ...


I calculated total weight required to give specific nitrogen amounts per 1000 sqft. I.e. 8000 sqft yard, for 1/2 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sqft requires 8.7 lbs of fertilizer total.

I just broke it down for each point.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > DC3 said:
> ...


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Would you suggest devolving in water and spraying it or use in granular form and spread it? Once again I am trying to get my back yard to spread and cover bare spots.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Would you suggest devolving in water and spraying it or use in granular form and spread it? Once again I am trying to get my back yard to spread and cover bare spots.


Granular then water in... That's what I'm doing. I hit it at about 1# a week currently. I have spots that are honestly to large to fill in. So I think I'm going to seed a little bit. My common Bermuda is patchy as it is, so it'll probably match. I'm hoping it'll help it thicken, that with the PGR.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

DC3 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you suggest devolving in water and spraying it or use in granular form and spread it? Once again I am trying to get my back yard to spread and cover bare spots.
> ...


I am doing the same. Hitting it hard with Nitrogen and pgr. Some spots I turned soil and seeded.


----------

